# Well, that bites...



## Big Don (Sep 15, 2007)

*Teen emerges from ocean with shark locked onto abdomen*

                                                               Sun-Sentinel.com
                                5:53 AM EDT, September 14, 2007
Excerpt:





         An Oakland Park teen who went swimming at the beach Thursday emerged with a nurse shark latched onto his abdomen.

A well-aimed punch by a Broward Fire-Rescue lieutenant forced the 3- to 4-foot-long shark to release its grip before it could do any serious damage to the teen.

<<SNIP>>

Fire Rescue Lt. Rob Melendez delivered the punch to the shark's nose that forced it to release its grip.
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-914sharkattack,0,4366092,print.story


----------



## Big Don (Sep 15, 2007)

They brought out the "Jaws of life" to save him from a shark. The *JAWS* of life...


----------



## bydand (Sep 15, 2007)

"Shark was tossed back into the ocean and swam away"... I would have had some shark skin boots personally.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2007)

bydand said:


> "Shark was tossed back into the ocean and swam away"... I would have had some shark skin boots personally.


Well yeah that would've been a good thought some 20-30 years ago but sharks (almost all species) are either on threatened or endangered species list. The shark was doing what sharks do... reacting to stimuli and the kid just happened to be there at the wrong time. 
The kid is most fortunate that the fish didn't shake or thrash else the teeth would've mangled and or could've disemboweled him. He's also lucky that it was a species of mild temperament than say a bull shark or a tiger, which are known for attacking close to shores and shallows. 
Pretty lucky kid and now he's got something to brag about.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Pretty lucky kid and now he's got something to brag about.


 
And a sweet scar to impress the chicks...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## grydth (Sep 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well yeah that would've been a good thought some 20-30 years ago but sharks (almost all species) are either on threatened or endangered species list. The shark was doing what sharks do... reacting to stimuli and the kid just happened to be there at the wrong time.
> The kid is most fortunate that the fish didn't shake or thrash else the teeth would've mangled and or could've disemboweled him. He's also lucky that it was a species of mild temperament than say a bull shark or a tiger, which are known for attacking close to shores and shallows.
> Pretty lucky kid and now he's got something to brag about.



Sorry, but I have to agree with bydand on this one. If I find something trying to have one of my kids for lunch, it will make the transition from endangered to extinct pretty quick. I realize the shark is obeying its instincts.... as a father protecting his young - so am I.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well yeah that would've been a good thought some 20-30 years ago but sharks (almost all species) are either on threatened or endangered species list.


 

Nurse sharks are rather abundant, and commonly fished. They also don't attack much, and have small mouths-they have a bellows like throat, and typically graze by sucking up crustaceans, dormant fish and algae. Their skin, however, was once quite prized as leather-they'd still make a nice pair of boots.....

They're largely nocturnal, and actually rest quite a bit during the day, so odds are good the kid disturbed it somehow....

Of course, it might have been a _grey_ nurse shark, which is a somewhat different matter, but only slightly.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 16, 2007)

I bet he's going to be having nightmares for years.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 16, 2007)

grydth said:


> Sorry, but I have to agree with bydand on this one. If I find something trying to have one of my kids for lunch, it will make the transition from endangered to extinct pretty quick. I realize the shark is obeying its instincts.... as a father protecting his young - so am I.


 
Yup.  As a father of two, I'd have some new boots and some shark fin soup after that.  Ain't no way that fish would be getting away...

Then I would inform my son that the next time he wants to catch a shark that he probably should use a rod and reel...


----------



## grydth (Sep 16, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I bet he's going to be having nightmares for years.



I don't think sharks have nightmares.....


----------



## Tames D (Sep 16, 2007)

Big Don said:


> *Teen emerges from ocean with shark locked onto abdomen*
> 
> Sun-Sentinel.com
> 5:53 AM EDT, September 14, 2007
> ...


A one knuckle roundhouse?


----------

